# Why does she take off her shoes and socks



## mommiesjunk (Oct 24, 2005)

I keep telling everyone it's normal but I am starting to wonder. My 22 month old daughter takes off her shoes and socks all the time. In the car, grocery store, home - anywhere. She will freak out in the car if she can't get them off. Maybe I wouldn't be second guessing myself but it was 15 degrees outside today and we went shopping and she took off her shoes and socks while we were outside. Is this normal?

I have tried Robeez, See Kai Run, ECCO and mulitple Target (at least it's not WM) shoes and every sock combo possible.

And I am sick of getting the 'worst parent of the year' glare from strangers.







:


----------



## johub (Feb 19, 2005)

She is taking them off simply because she CAN!!
There might not be any reason to take them off. THey might be perfectly warm, toasty and comfy. But her new skill is taking them off and she isnt willing to stop until she is tired of it.
My twins went through this this summer, at about 19-23 months old. Constantly taking off their shoes. And LOSING them!! THey took off sandals and tennis shoes. They woudl throw them out of the shopping cart or stroller only to have me notice later that they were missing a shoe and have to retrace my steps. (with three babies you dont always notice when something gets dropped , being so frazzled







)
Anyway, after they had each lost one of their last pair of shoes I went out and bought them converse high tops. Is it cruel to put an end to their shoe losing adventures? Maybe a little. But I just didnt have the time to do their shoes so many times during the day and to retrace my steps 3x on every journey out of the house.
Now when I put on their shoes and double knot the laces they cant get them off. And they have moved on to other things (like tormenting each other).
After a couple of months they did figure out how to get them off too. But they had already moved onto something else so they leave them alone more often than not.
Joline


----------



## abandbunk (Jan 7, 2006)

TOTALLY normal, TOTALLY!!! I would find it much more strange if she had never gone thru that phase, now THAT would be wierd lol







.


----------



## mamajessica (Sep 15, 2004)

If only it were JUST socks and shoes here








Sometimes I don't know if we will make it out the door with DD taking off all of her clothes. Luckily pants are still a bit challenging, but she will undo her diaper with her pants still on


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johub*
She is taking them off simply because she CAN!!

I was going to answer the same thing.








She might just be warm enough or not care for having shoes on. I'm not a shoe person niether, am more than likely barefoot if I can get away with it.


----------



## frowningfrog (Aug 25, 2005)

I have to go with the other posts here...definatly because it can be done by DC,.
Both my DDs do it...one it 18 mo which is expected ..and the other is 9 yr old ...hehe!!

ALthough I dislike shoes and socks as well.

Pay no attention to the looks... they must not have children and if they do ..I have no idea whats up with them because I have not meet a child that doesnt do it..


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

It's normal. My almost 2 yr old has been doing this for the past 6 mo. When he wakes up from a nap, his socks are always off (and feet cold), and he will hand me his socks, lol. In the car, I am so sick of his taking off his shoes (or un-lacing/un-velcroing) them w/o me knowing until someone nicely points it out to me, or I hear the shoe drop that I often put him in the car w/o his shoes and then put them on right before I take him out of the carseat. I expect him to start stripping his clothes off soon too. If he goes w/o pants... off comes his fuzzibunz, so I know better than to let him run around w/o pants, lol.


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

Yep-normal here too. I got some preschoolians with ties and I double knot them. Occasionally they can still get them off...occasionally is much better than always!


----------



## Moon Faerie (Aug 2, 2004)

My 12 month old does that. I only put shoes on her when we go out, and if it's not the last thing I do, she pulls them right off. She likes to chew her shoes though. I just try to keep socks on her feet and keep the shoes in the diaper bag in case she ends up walking.


----------



## PajamaMama (Dec 18, 2004)

Buy her some nice warm tights. Then you know her tootsies will stay warm at least partially.

And ignore the glares from strangers. They either don't have any kids or it's been so long that they have forgotten what it's like, obviously!

My dd2 is the same way...only it's EVERYTHING...socks, shoes, shirt, pants, dipe... "CHARLOTTE do it!!! CHARLOTTE DO IT!!!!"

Completely normal!~


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 8, 2004)

My kid does the same (we live in the frozen north as well). I REALLY don't want her shoes to get lost and it drives me nuts when she pulls them off.

If I put tights on her, she FREAKS out and pulls on the toes trying to get them off.

She's also taking off all her clothes everytime she has to pee or has already peed.

I'm convinced she will be a nudist.

Anyway, no help here. Just understanding.


----------



## boobybunny (Jun 28, 2005)

Jack is just now 15 months, but he will take off any shoes but his robeez. If he is wearing a spoisie, he will take off the dreaded paper diaper. We have taken to putting those on backwards. Fuzzibunz stay on at this point.

So score one for the "hippy" products.









We are only in disposiables when I forget to do diaps in time. (like now, they are in the washer)


----------



## Jade2561 (Jun 12, 2005)

DD is the same way and has been for months. If we are in the house or car the shoes go off - however she will leave them on if we are out or playing in the yard - she doesn't like to get her feet dirty (weird).

Like others said - it's not specific to shoes and socks; she's happiest to take off all of her clothes. Totally normal - but can be annoying at times! You are not alone!


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

New skill, gotta practice!

Mine is removing all of her clothing whenever she can. Preschool draws the line at diaper removal, but everything else is up for grabs. She's the resident exhibitionist now









The other thing DD does is remove her socks, and obsessively inspect for lint between her toes. She carefully plucks out whatever she finds from between each toe and wipes it on me (thanks DD). Once the inspection is complete she puts her socks back on and resumes activities. She performs this check several times a day.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

ummm... because she can...???!!!

yes, our son, age 19.5 mo, has been doing this for months now.

and boobybunny, i thought we were safe with the robeez, too, but after a few months of tugging, he figured out a way to get those off, too, so don't be surprised if your little one learns how to get them off in time!

~claudia


----------



## MamaPam (Oct 8, 2005)

DD takes her shoes and socks off all the time. The only time they are on her feet is walking to the car of playing outside. As soon as we get to the car or in the grocery cart she takes them off. It doesn't bother me except I do get tired of the looks from others. I realize it is cold outside but its not going to hurt her and its a waste of my time and frustrtation to put them on over and over if it is not absolutely necessary.

Pam


----------



## mommiesjunk (Oct 24, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies. I was really starting to wonder if she had some type of body temp regulating problem! She will wear tights with no shoes so maybe I will have to invest in those and not another pair of shoes to keep the socks on! Now on to the next battle.


----------

